# Good 4-H wether project book?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, I know we had this discussion a long time ago, but I can't seem to find it. 
Since my kids are doing 4-H wethers this year, I was wondering if anyone knows websites where I can print off pages to make a book for my kids to use while prepping their 4-H goats? I know I've seen them but can't seem to find the good ones lol
Our state doesn't do anything like that, which I think is a shame. I do think it would benefit my kids. 
I was planning to stop by the library and print them off maybe today if I have time since I ran out of ink and keep forgetting to get a refill lol 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't use premade sheets for my records book. I have a format that we follow... I type it up in microsoft word. You have your 4-H plan which you put down everything you plan on doing through 4-H that year. You don't have to do it all but try to do most of it. Then I have my record of accomplishments. I go through, by date, and list everything I did. Shows, where I placed, workshops attended, management, things I learned... all that! Then I go into my story which is my whole 4-H year. I go over everything I learned, did and all that. Then I do a scrapbook part with pictures, ribbons and captions. At the end of my books I have a list of other 4-H actitivties which is community service, leadership and all that.


----------

